# Dashboard Help.



## Zebra (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a 1986 Nissan 300ZX nonturbo and the dashboard has went from working intermittently to not at all. Is there anybody that could help me with a replacement or fixing mine?


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Get a Factory Service Manual or download one here. Also check this site for dash trouble shooting

XenonZ31 Reference


----------

